# Fort Pickens 8-3-21



## Wastin Away (Oct 2, 2007)

Between work, weather and family i was finally able to get back out. It was a slow morning. Got cut off twice with 40lb leader. But i did catch lunch. 22.5 in Spanish. Pan fried.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

yuummmm
jack


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

When I was mackerel fishing I always used 2x long gold hooks with mono leader. Got more hookups and lost less fish, they love the gold. I always hooked the LY's through the breast fin for more action on the hook.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i agree with dude. the gold (spoons) are very attractive to spanish and blues.
jack


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I used to use gold Gotchas for spanish off the Fort Pickens pier. Problem was I generally caught more me than fish....


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

H2OMARK said:


> I used to use gold Gotchas for spanish off the Fort Pickens pier. Problem was I generally caught more me than fish....



LOL, I would get the gotchas that had the skirt and the single hook in the back and cut the treble hook off the belly. The double treble hook ones are dangerous. I have seen so many people grab the spanish behind the head while trying to get the treble unhooked and the spanish wiggle and the trebles sink the guys in the hand. Horrible.


----------



## Wastin Away (Oct 2, 2007)

Caught this one on a gold spoon. Had 2 gotchas cut off


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Boat-Dude said:


> I have seen so many people grab the spanish behind the head while trying to get the treble unhooked and the spanish wiggle and the trebles sink the guys in the hand. Horrible.


Yep done it, mine was a ladyfish, two in one finger and one in the thumb.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> LOL, I would get the gotchas that had the skirt and the single hook in the back and cut the treble hook off the belly. The double treble hook ones are dangerous. I have seen so many people grab the spanish behind the head while trying to get the treble unhooked and the spanish wiggle and the trebles sink the guys in the hand. Horrible.


That is why I use hex head jigs. Darts like a gotcha but is a single hook jig.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Ronb (Jul 22, 2019)

Boat-Dude said:


> LOL, I would get the gotchas that had the skirt and the single hook in the back and cut the treble hook off the belly. The double treble hook ones are dangerous. I have seen so many people grab the spanish behind the head while trying to get the treble unhooked and the spanish wiggle and the trebles sink the guys in the hand. Horrible.



Why? .. don't know but a hooker from Spain came to mind reading this.


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

When the Spanish are feeding you could catch them with a piece of tin foil. None of those small variations in lures (colors, skirts, etc.) is going to matter.


----------



## real native (Aug 25, 2021)

Yo-Zuri said:


> When the Spanish are feeding you could catch them with a piece of tin foil. None of those small variations in lures (colors, skirts, etc.) is going to matter.


100%


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Yo-Zuri said:


> When the Spanish are feeding you could catch them with a piece of tin foil. None of those small variations in lures (colors, skirts, etc.) is going to matter.


Actually, Spanish can get very picky. I was fly-fishing for them on the big bar outside the east side of the pass. They were feeding on brown rain minnows. I threw green Deceivers and Clousers, mylar tube minnows...never got a hit until I took out some Brown Roaches from my tarpon bag. Got hit on those Roaches until they were bare hooks, then switched back to green Deceivers....and never got another hit.


----------

